# Lost Tug 6/2



## Turtlebait

Went to the Lost Tug off Navarre Sunday with two divers and two fishermen. My dive buddy, Hook, hadn't dove in a couple of years so we tried out our pole spears on the first dive. I cleaned up on Lionfish, three of them close to two pounds! Hook got a few Lionfish also, but his barbs kept getting hung up and he couldn't get the fish off his spear easily. We both were kicking ourselves in the ass because of a couple of 20 lb Red Snapper came close and we didn't have a speargun! We decided to make a second dive there again and I thought Hook was taking the speargun and he thought I was. Needless to say in the confusion, we both had polespears again. I polished off a bunch more Lionfish and got a Mangrove Snapper. Hook got an Almaco Jack and some more Lionfish. Our fisherman caught our limit of ARS and 15 Mingos. Water viz was about 30 ft and the temp on the bottom was 75 degrees. - Ric


----------



## onemorecast

Turtlebait said:


> Went to the Lost Tug off Navarre Sunday with two divers and two fishermen. My dive buddy, Hook, hadn't dove in a couple of years so we tried out our pole spears on the first dive. I cleaned up on Lionfish, three of them close to two pounds! Hook got a few Lionfish also, but his barbs kept getting hung up and he couldn't get the fish off his spear easily. We both were kicking ourselves in the ass because of a couple of 20 lb Red Snapper came close and we didn't have a speargun! We decided to make a second dive there again and I thought Hook was taking the speargun and he thought I was. Needless to say in the confusion, we both had polespears again. I polished off a bunch more Lionfish and got a Mangrove Snapper. Hook got an Almaco Jack and some more Lionfish. Our fisherman caught our limit of ARS and 15 Mingos. Water viz was about 30 ft and the temp on the bottom was 75 degrees. - Ric


What's up Tim Daniels? Nice report!


----------

